# دور المرأة في الكنيسة وفي المجتمع



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

دور المرأة في الكنيسة وفي المجتمع

المرأة تشكل نصف المجتمع في كل البلدان ورغم هذا، كثيراً ما نجد تفاوتاً شاسعاً في النظرة للمرأة بين بلد وآخر، بل وبين مجتمعات مختلفة في نفس البلد. وتكثر الأسئلة حول مكانة المرأة في المجتمع والدور الذي يمكن أن تلعبه في تطويره وتحسينه .

في المجتمعات الشرقية خاصة يسود الاٍعتقاد بأن المرأة هي عنصر ثانوي، ودورها هو أن تكون ذنباً يحركه الرجل حيثما وكيفما وأينما يشاء بدون أن يكون لها حرية التعبير عن رأيها ومشاعرها وإعتقاداتها . وللأسف نجد أن هذه الاٍعتقادات قد أنتقلت بدورها إلى صلب الكنيسة، بما فيها الكنائس التي تؤمن بالولادة الثانية وتعلم الخلاص بدم الرب يسوع المسيح وتعتبر أن الكتاب المقدس هو مرجعها الأساسي في معتقداتها وإيمانها

ترى هل هذا صحيح ؟ هل من الممنوع على المرأة أن تعلم في الكنيسة كما يقول البعض؟

رغم أنني ولدت ونشأت في مجتمع شرقي، واختبرت الولادة الثانية عندما كان عمري إحدى عشر سنة ونصف وفي خلال سنوات عمري ومن خلال تأملاتي اليومية والشخصية في الكتاب المقدس حتى الآن لم أجد ولا مقطعاً واحداً ولا حتى عدداً واحداً في الكتاب المقدس يحرم المرأة من أن تلعب دورها كمؤمنة في العائلة وفي الكنيسة وفي المجتمع.

التساؤل الذي يدور في ذهن بعض المتزمتين في هذا الموضوع هو :ألم يقل الرسول بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 14 : 34 و35


35 ولكن ان كنّ يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا فليسألن رجالهنّ في البيت لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة. 34 لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس مأذونا لهنّ ان يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا.

أن المرأة يجب أن تصمت وألا تتكلم في الكنيسة؟

أليس وبحسب كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 1 – 16 أن على المرأة أن تغطي رأسها في الكنيسة؟

2 فامدحكم ايها الاخوة على انكم تذكرونني في كل شيء وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها اليكم.
3 ولكن اريد ان تعلموا ان راس كل رجل هو المسيح.واما راس المرأة فهو الرجل.وراس المسيح هو الله.
4 كل رجل يصلّي او يتنبأ وله على راسه شيء يشين راسه.
5 واما كل امرأة تصلّي او تتنبأ وراسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه.
6 اذ المرأة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها.وان كان قبيحا بالمرأة ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط.
7 فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.واما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل.
8 لان الرجل ليس من المرأة بل المرأة من الرجل.
9 ولان الرجل لم يخلق من اجل المرأة بل المرأة من اجل الرجل.
10 لهذا ينبغي للمرأة ان يكون لها سلطان على راسها من اجل الملائكة.
11 غير ان الرجل ليس من دون المراة ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب.
12 لانه كما ان المرأة هي من الرجل هكذا الرجل ايضا هو بالمرأة.ولكن جميع الاشياء هي من الله.
13 احكموا في انفسكم.هل يليق بالمرأة ان تصلّي الى الله وهي غير مغطاة.
14 ام ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلّمكم ان الرجل ان كان يرخي شعره فهو عيب له.
15 واما المرأة ان كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها لان الشعر قد أعطي لها عوض برقع.
16 ولكن ان كان احد يظهر انه يحب الخصام فليس لنا نحن عادة مثل هذه ولا لكنائس الله
.



دائماً ما أشدد على قاعدة اولية ونقطة حاسمة ألا وهي "ان السلطان -في الدرجة الأولى والحاسمة- هو لكلمة الرب الصادقة والصالحة والتي بناءً عليها يجب على كل شخص أن يفحص أفكاره وينقيها ويبرمجها ويغيرها أو يعدلها، لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا أنه يجب علينا كضرورة حتمية أن يكون لنا فكر المسيح نفسه

1 كورنثوس 2 : 16 لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه.واما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح

اما ما تلقيته وتعلمته من المجتمع الذي أعيش فيه أو من آبائي وموروثاتي مهما بدا صالحاً ورائعاً فيأتي في المرتبة الثانية- أو بدون مرتبة نهائياً- عند تعارضه مع كلمة الرب.

ولكي نعرف ما هو فكر الرب يجب علينا ان ندرس الكلمة بعمق وبدقة غير متمسكين بالحرف لأن الحرف يقتل ولكن خاضعين للروح القدس في وحيه للكتاب المقدس كلمة الرب الموجودة بين أيدينا. ولهذا أهم وأول خطوة في دراستنا لهذا الموضوع هو أن نرى كيف ينظر الرب الاٍله نفسه للمرأة خليقته وما هي المكانة التي أعطاها إياها أمامه كرب وأمام المجتمع بمختلف تشعباته وطبقاته.

في أول سفر في الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عن قصة الخليقة وكيف خلق الرب آدماً وحواء وما هي التوصيات والميزات التي أعطاها لكل منهما بدون تفريق أو تمييز. ففي

تكوين 1 : 26 – 28


28 وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض. 26 وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.27 فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.
.
وكذلك في 2 : 18 – 25


18 وقال الرب الاله ليس جيدا ان يكون آدم وحده.فاصنع له معينا نظيره.
19 وجبل الرب الاله من الارض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء.فاحضرها الى آدم ليرى ماذا يدعوها.وكل ما دعا به آدم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها.
20 فدعا آدم باسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية.واما لنفسه فلم يجد معينا نظيره.
21 فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على آدم فنام.فأخذ واحدة من اضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما.
22 وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من آدم امرأة واحضرها الى آدم.
23 فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي.هذه تدعى امرأة لانها من امرء اخذت.
24 لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا.
25 وكانا كلاهما عريانين آدم وامرأته وهما لا يخجلان

نجد أن الروح القدس يعلمنا الأمور التالية:

1 - الرب خلق الاٍنسان (ذكراً وأنثى) على صورته كمثاله تكوين 1 : 27
2 - قال الرب لكليهما -وليس للرجل فقط- ان يثمروا ويكثروا ويملأوا الأرض ويخضعوها ويتسلطوا عليها. فالمسؤولية على أتمام هذه الوصية اضافة الى الميزات المعطاة من الرب الخالق لمساعدتنا على إتمام هذه الوصية، كلاهما للرجل وللمرأة معاً تكوين1 : 28

3 ¬ كقاعدة عامة الرجل وحده يعتبر ناقصاً وغير كامل وليس حسناً ان يبقى لوحده تكوين 2 : 18 أ مع اعتبار حالة إستثنائية وهي حالة الرجل أو المرأة ممن لديهم مسحة او دعوة خاصة في التعفف وعدم الحاجة الماسة لممارسة الجنس، كالرسول بولس وذلك بسبب مسحة خاصة في حياته لاٍتمام خطة معينة من الرب.)

4 - الرب الاٍله قرر أن يصنع للرجل (لآدم) معيناً نظيره. كلمة معين لا تعني خادماً أو شخصاً أقل اوعلى الهامش بل تعني شخصاً مهماً جداً في حياة الآخر لكي يصلا معاً إلى الهدف المعين لهما، ولا يستطيع احدهما أن يصل بدون الآخر. كما أن كلمة نظيره تبين لنا بكل وضوح بأن آدم ليس أكثر شأناً من المرأة ولا المرأة أقل شأناً من الرجل بل كلاهما متشابهين ومتساويين بالتمام والكمال تكوين 2 : 18 ب

5- ما قاله الرب في العدد 18 أ من أنه ليس حسناً أن يكون آدم لوحده بدون معين نظيره، لمسه آدم نفسه وشعر به فيما بعد وهذا ما يذكره لنا الروح القدس في العدد 20 ب

6- لم يعط الرب الاٍله لآدم معيناً نظيره قبل أن يشعر هو –الرجل- بحاجته لهذا المعين وذلك لئلا يحتقر الرجل هذه العطية الثمينة تكوين 2 : 21 – 24

7- عنما يتزوج الرجل بإمرأة ليسا هما إثنين بعد، بل هما جسد واحد. والجسد الواحد يتصرف بتمام الاٍنسجام والتناغم والاٍحترام لكل أعضائه مهما صغرت أو بدت كأن لا قيمة لها
تكوين 2 : 24 و متى 19 : 5
و أفسس 5 : 28 و29 و 31 و 33.


28 كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم.من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه.
29 فانه لم يبغض احد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب ايضا للكنيسة.
30 لاننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه.
31 من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
32 هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة.
33 واما انتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه واما المرأة فلتهب رجلها
.


8- وسأتعرض هنا قليلاً لموضوع تغطية رأس المرأة في الاجتماعات الكنسية. فالرب الاٍله عندما خلق حواء لم يعطها غطاءً لرأسها وسمح لها بالوجود في حضرته بدون غطاء لرأسها مع أنها كانت عارية !!
قد يعترض البعض بأن هذا كان قبل سقوطهم في التعدي والعصيان. للرد على هذا الاعتراض نقول ان الرب- ولستر العري الذي هو نتيجة التعدي- صنع لهما ألبسة من جلد وغطى عورتهما وليس رؤوسهما. فلو كانت مشيئته أن تغطي المرأة رأسها فلماذا لم يصنع لحواء غطاءً إضافياً لرأسها؟ .تكوين 2 : 25 و تكوين 3 : 21 21وَصَنَعَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ لآدَمَ وَامْرَأَتِهِ أَقْمِصَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ وَأَلْبَسَهُمَا.

يظن البعض أنه بعد السقوط تغيرت معايير الرب ونظرته لكل من آدم وحواء! لكن هذا مفهوم خاطئ ولا اساس له من الصحة، ففي العهد القديم نرى أن الرب سمح للنساء أن يعبدنه بطريقة لم يستطع حتى أكثر الرجال تقرباً منه أن يمارسوها. فها هي مريم النبية -أخت موسى قائد شعب الرب وهرون رئيس الكهنة- كانت قائدة للترنيم في شعب الرب وسبحت الرب بدفها ورقصت أمامه مرنمة نشيدها المعروف في
خروج 15 : 20 و 21


20 فاخذت مريم النبية اخت هرون الدف بيدها.وخرجت جميع النساء وراءها بدفوف ورقص.

وليس هذا فقط بل كانت نبية كما يقول الكتاب وهذا يعني أنها كانت في الاٍجتماعات الرسمية لشعب الرب تتنبأ بحضور رجال كثيرين آخرين كانوا يسمعون ما يقوله الرب بالروح القدس على فمها وكان يجب عليهم أن يعملوا بموجبه لأنه من الرب نفسه. الكتاب لم يقل لنا انه قبل أن تتنبأ مريم أو في كل مدة الاٍجتماع كانت مغطاة الرأس بمنديل أو ما شابه ذلك. والحالة الوحيدة التي يخبرنا فيها الكتاب أن مريم وضعت برقعاً على رأسها هو في
سفر العدد 12 : 1 – 15.
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِي عَشَرَ


1 وتكلمت مريم وهرون على موسى بسبب المرأة الكوشية التي اتخذها.لانه كان قد اتخذ امرأة كوشية.
2 فقالا هل كلم الرب موسى وحده.ألم يكلمنا نحن ايضا.فسمع الرب.
3 واما الرجل موسى فكان حليما جدا اكثر من جميع الناس الذين على وجه الارض
4 فقال الرب حالا لموسى وهرون ومريم اخرجوا انتم الثلاثة الى خيمة الاجتماع.فخرجوا هم الثلاثة.
5 فنزل الرب في عمود سحاب ووقف في باب الخيمة ودعا هرون ومريم فخرجا كلاهما.
6 فقال اسمعا كلامي.ان كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له في الحلم اكلمه.
7 واما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو امين في كل بيتي.
8 فما الى فم وعيانا اتكلم معه لا بالالغاز.وشبه الرب يعاين.فلماذا لا تخشيان ان تتكلما على عبدي موسى
9 فحمي غضب الرب عليهما ومضى.
10 فلما ارتفعت السحابة عن الخيمة اذا مريم برصاء كالثلج.فالتفت هرون الى مريم واذا هي برصاء.
11 فقال هرون لموسى اسألك يا سيدي لا تجعل علينا الخطية التي حمقنا واخطأنا بها.
12 فلا تكن كالميت الذي يكون عند خروجه من رحم امه قد اكل نصف لحمه.
13 فصرخ موسى الى الرب قائلا اللهم اشفها.
14 فقال الرب لموسى ولو بصق ابوها بصقا في وجهها اما كانت تخجل سبعة ايام.تحجز سبعة ايام خارج المحلّة وبعد ذلك ترجع.
15 فحجزت مريم خارج المحلّة سبعة ايام ولم يرتحل الشعب حتى أرجعت مريم.


كان ذلك بسبب خطيتها ضد موسى قائد شعب الرب وإصابتها بالبرص نتيجة لخطيتها حيث رفع الرب عنها حضرته فتمكن إبليس من ضربها بالبرص واخراجها خارج شعب الرب. وعندما صلى موسى لشفائها رفع الرب الغضب عنها بعد اسبوع وعادت حضرته الاٍلهية فوقها. كان اعلان توبتها للرب ولخادمه موسى وشفائها من البرص سبباً لعودتها لخدمة للرب كنبية وكقائدة للترنيم في الهيكل أمام الرب وشعبه بدون حاجتها للبرقع مرة أخرى (سنعود لهذا الموضوع مرة أخرى.)

كما نرى أن العهد القديم يحتوي على شخصيات نسائية كتابية عظيمة جداً مثل دبورة النبية والقاضية لشعب الرب. النبي والقاضي في شعب الرب كان من المفروض عليه أن يعرف شريعة الرب بشكل ممتاز لكي يستطيع أن يعلم وينصح الآخرين بمشاكلهم المختلفة، كما ويقضي ويصدر احكاماً عند أقتضاء الأمر. وكذلك راعوث وراحاب الزانية ممن دخلتا في نسب المسيح حسب الجسد. وهناك أستير التي أصبحت ملكة وبفضل تدخلها انقذ الرب شعبه إسرائيل من عدوهم هامان. وفي كل هذه لم يذكر لنا الكتاب أنهن كن يغطين رؤوسهن أو يمتنعن عن التعليم والتنبؤ في حضرة الرجال. كما أن العهد القديم بكل تشريعاته الناموسية لا يوجد فيه تشريع يقول بأن المرأة عندما تذهب إلى الهيكل لكي تصلي يجب أن تكون مغطاة الرأس، ولكن فقط المرأة التي تمسك بذات الفعل (الزنى) يحضرونها أمام الكاهن مغطاة الرأس بسبب خطيتها المشينة.

وأما في العهد الجديد فأول إكرام عظيم للمرأة هو مجيء الرب يسوع من مريم العذراء بالروح القدس بدون تدخل بشري كشهادة من الرب نفسه على تقديره ومحبته لمريم والدة المسيح يسوع حسب الجسد (وليس والدته كرب) وكذلك لكل النساء اللواتي يعيشون حياة طاهرة ومقدسة ويفعلون مشيئة الرب في حياتهم خدمات له في كل ما يملكون من أموال ومواهب بأمانة.

ــ والنبية حنة بنت فنوئيل كانت نبية لا تفارق الهيكل بصلوات وأصوام وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت عنه مشيرة على تحقق النبوات (تعليم وتوجيه) مع جميع المنتظرين فداءً في أورشليم وهذا كان في هيكل أورشليم المكتظ بالعابدين رجالاً ونساءً

لوقا 2 : 36 – 38


36 وكانت نبية حنة بنت فنوئيل من سبط اشير.وهي متقدمة في ايام كثيرة.قد عاشت مع زوج سبع سنين بعد بكوريتها.
37 وهي ارملة نحو اربعة وثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل عابدة باصوام وطلبات ليلا ونهارا.
38 فهي في تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في اورشليم


ــ والرب يسوع المسيح أكرم المرأة بشكل اكبر وأكثر وذلك بما يخبرنا إنجيل

لوقا 8 : 1– 3


1 وعلى اثر ذلك كان يسير في مدينة وقرية يكرز ويبشر بملكوت الله ومعه الاثنا عشر
2 وبعض النساء كنّ قد شفين من ارواح شريرة وامراض.مريم التي تدعى المجدلية التي خرج منها سبعة شياطين
3 ويونّا امرأة خوزي وكيل هيرودس وسوسنة وأخر كثيرات كنّ يخدمنه من اموالهنّ
.

أن بعض النساء ممن شفين من أرواح شريرة كن يخدمن الرب يسوع المسيح بأموالهن، أي كن من الممولات الرئيسيات
لخدمة الرب يسوع المسيح.
وليديا التي آمنت بالرب أضافت الرسل في بيتها وأعتنت بهم وخدمتهم، وكذلك بريسكيلا التي يسميها الرسول بولس العاملة معي في خدمة الرب هي وزوجها وأن الكنيسة كانت في بيتهم أي أنها كانت تقوم مع زوجها بمهام القس والراعي للمؤمنين في تلك المنطقة وهذا مذكور في سفر

الأعمال 18 : 2

فوجد يهوديا اسمه اكيلا بنطي الجنس كان قد جاء حديثا من ايطالية وبريسكلا امراته.لان كلوديوس كان قد امر ان يمضي جميع اليهود من رومية.فجاء اليهما.


و رومية 16 : 3 و 4

3 سلموا على بريسكلا واكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع.
4 اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من اجل حياتي اللذين لست انا وحدي اشكرهما بل ايضا جميع كنائس الامم.


وواضح أن فضلهم وبالأخص من الناحية الروحية كان على جميع كنائس الأمم

و 1 كورنثوس 16 : 19

1كو 16:19 تسلم عليكم كنائس اسيا.يسلم عليكم في الرب كثيرا اكيلا وبريسكلا مع الكنيسة التي في بيتهما.


كما يوصي الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل
رومية 16 : 1


1 اوصي اليكم باختنا فيبي التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنخريا 2 كي تقبلوها في الرب كما يحق للقديسين وتقوموا لها في اي شيء احتاجته منكم.لانها صارت مساعدة لكثيرين ولي انا ايضا

يوصيهم بفيبي التي يصفها بأنها كانت خادمة الكنيسة في كنخريا، وكلمة خادمة هنا لا تعني المرأة التي تمسح وتكنس الكنيسة وتنظف الأبواب والنوافذ بل راعية الكنيسة الواعظة والكارزة والمعلمة وصاحبة القرار الأخير في هذه الكنيسة لأن الرب كان قد إختارها عن طريق بولس الرسول لكي ترعى الكنيسة في كنخريا. ويوصيهم أن يقبلوها ويحترموها كما يحق للقديسين وليس أن يكمموا فمها مانعينها عن الكلام لكونها إمرأة ويضعوا لها برقعاً على رأسها لكي يظهروا مدى قداستهم وتقواهم . ويقول لهم أنها خادمة الكنيسة والخادم في الكنيسة هو مستحق لاٍكرام مضاعف.

كما في
رومية 16 : 12

سلموا على تريفينا وتريفوسا التاعبتين في الرب.سلموا على برسيس المحبوبة التي تعبت كثيرا في الرب.


يقول بولس الرسول سلموا على تريفينا وتريفوسا التاعبتين في الرب (أي في خدمة الرب)
1 كورنثوس 15 : 58

اذا يا اخوتي الاحباء كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين مكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين عالمين ان تعبكم ليس باطلا في الرب


و يخبرنا الروح القدس عن أربعة بنات عذارى لفيليبس كن يتنبأن في سفر أعمال الرسل 21 : 7 – 9

7 ولما اكملنا السفر في البحر من صور اقبلنا الى بتولمايس فسلمنا على الاخوة ومكثنا عندهم يوما واحدا.
8 ثم خرجنا في الغد نحن رفقاء بولس وجئنا الى قيصرية فدخلنا بيت فيلبس المبشر اذ كان واحدا من السبعة واقمنا عنده. 9 وكان لهذا اربع بنات عذارى كنّ يتنبأن

وكما نعلم أن شروط النبوة الصحيحة من العهد القديم أن يكون النبي دارساً للناموس الاٍلهي بتدقيق وكان النبي يعتبر في العهد القديم من قواد شعب الرب الروحيين مع الكهنة واللاويين . بينما في العهد الجديد فيوضح لنا الروح القدس أن الرب يسوع نفسه وضع في الكنيسة المواهب الروحية الخمسة التي تقود كل جموع المؤمنين في كل كنيسة وتعلمهم وهؤلاء هم
1 – الرسل 2 – أنبياء 3 – مبشرين 4 – معلمين 5 – رعاة لكي يعلموا المؤمنين الموجودين في الكنيسة ويكملوهم عن طريق كلمة الرب لكي يخدموا الرب بقوة وفعالية وإنسجام.

ولكن الرب يعلمنا أيضاً أنه لا فرق في المسيح يسوع بين رجل وإمرأة وبين عبد وحر او بين ابيض وأسود وبين كبير وصغير، فالرب عندما يعطي مواهبه لا ينظر إلى جنس المرء أولاً ، فإذا كانت إمرأة يرفض إعطائها موهبة ما أو أكثر من هذه المواهب الخمس القيادية، بل الرب ينظر إلى القلب ويرى مدى إشتياق الشخص لخدمته وتعلية وتمجيد إسمه بطاعة تامة للكلمة بغض النظر عن كونه رجلاً أو إمرأة.

ومن ثم دعونا نأتي إلى هذا المقطع الشهير الذي يستند عليه معظم -إن لم أقل كل- من يدعون أن المرأة يجب أن تلبس البرقع في الكنيسة وأن تمتنع عن التعليم والوعظ في حضرة الرجال وهذا المقطع موجود في
1 كورنثوس 14 : 34 و 35 وهنا اريد أن أوضح بعض النقاط الهامة التي يجب أن ينتبه لها كل من يدرس أو يعلم من كلمة الرب ألا وهي: أولاً – يجب دراسة السبب الذي جعل الرسول بولس بالروح القدس يكتب هذا لأن الرب لا يناقض نفسه وإلاّ فهو ليس ربّاً فهو لا يقول شيئاً في مقطع ما من الكتاب المقدس ومن ثم ينقضه ويتعارض مع نفسه في مقطع آخر.

ثانياً – يجب معرفة الروابط التاريخية والأحداث الاٍجتماعية التي كانت تسود في تلك المنطقة وفي تلك الفترة بالتحديد، حيث أن الرسول بولس كتب هذا لكنيسة واحدة في رسالتين له الأولى هو المقطع الذي ذكرناه سابقاً.

المرة الثانية هي رسالته لتيموثاوس الاٍبن الصريح له في الاٍيمان والذي كان بولس قد وكله ولا سيما عندما كان في السجن لرعاية الكنائس في تلك المنطقة وهذا مذكور في
1 تيموثاوس 2 : 11 و12
11 لتتعلّم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع.12 ولكن لست آذن للمرأة ان تعلّم ولا تتسلط على الرجل بل تكون في سكوت.،
والسؤال هو: لماذا كتب الرسول بولس هذا بالروح القدس؟ هل لكي يمنع النساء في كل مكان وزمان من أن يكون لهن موهبة من المواهب الروحية الخمسة التي ذكرت في أفسس 4 ؟ هل لأن المرأة ليس لها اي حق بأن تعلم؟

جوابي يبدأ أولاً بأن الترجمة العربية في هذا المقطع غير دقيقة أو حتى مغلوطة وذلك بمقارنتها مع النص اليوناني الأصلي الذي أعرفه جيداً ففي الترجمة العربي وردت هذه الآية بالشكل التالي
ولكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلّم ولا تتسلط على الرجل بل تكون في سكوت .
بينما الأصل اليوناني مكتوب بالشكل التالي

Εις γυναικα ομος γεν συγχωρω να ΛΑΛΕΙ,μηδε να αυθεντευη επι του ανδρος.αλλα να ησυχαζη.

فالأصل اليوناني لم يكتب فيه كلمة تعلّم بل كلمة تتكلم وهناك فرق بين الكلام الغوغائي والعشوائي بدون أي أذن أو سلطة وبين التعليم النابع من السلطة والموهبة المعطاة من الرب يسوع المسيح بالروح القدس.
كما يتابع النص اليوناني قائلاً أن المرأة لا يجب أن تترأس أو تتسلط على الرجل، عن أي رجل يتكلم هنا الرسول بولس؟
يتكلم عن زوج كل إمرأة على حدة، أي أن الرب لا يريد من المرأة أن تتسلط على رجلها- لأن هذا ما تفعله غير المؤمنات -بل أن تخضع له.

وهنا دعونا نرى ما تقوله كلمة الرب عن معنى خضوع المرأة لرجلها (ليس لأي رجل سلطان إلاّ على زوجته فقط. والرجل الذي يظن أنه يستطيع أن يأمر ويتسلط على أي إمرأة وواجبها أن تطيعه، هو بحاجة لأن يستيقظ من أحلامه.)

ففي تكوين 3 : 16

16 وقال للمرأة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك.بالوجع تلدين اولادا.والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك.

.يقول لحواء أن إشتياقها سيكون لرجلها وهو سيسود عليها أي أن رجلها وحده هو الذي سيسود عليها وليس أي رجل آخر أيّاً كان فقط لكونه رجل.

وفي 1 كورنثوس 14 : 34 و 35
يوضح الرسول بولس بكل جلاء أنه يتكلم عن الزوج والزوجة اللذين يعيشان تحت سقف الحياة الزوجية.

ولكن في كولوسي 3 : 18


18 - ايتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكنّ كما يليق في الرب

و أفسس 5 : 22 -33


21 خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله
22 ايها النساء اخضعن لرجالكنّ كما للرب.
23 لان الرجل هو راس المرأة كما ان المسيح ايضا راس الكنيسة.وهو مخلّص الجسد.
24 ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهنّ في كل شيء.
25 ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها
26 لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة
27 لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن او شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب.
28 كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم.من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه.
29 فانه لم يبغض احد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب ايضا للكنيسة.
30 لاننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه.
31 من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
32 هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة.
33 واما انتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه واما المرأة فلتهب رجلها


يبين لنا الرسول بولس أن هذا الخضوع له شروطه وقوانينه فهو ليس خضوعاً عشوائياً همجياً. فالمرأة يجب أن تطيع رجلها الذي يحبها كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة ويقوتها ويعتني بها ويحترمها بنفس المنظار - إن لم أقل المقدار - الذي يتصرف فيه الرب يسوع المسيح مع كنيسته. كماأن هذه الطاعة هي فقط فيما يليق في الرب، فإذا طلب الرجل من زوجته أن تفعل شيئاً مخالفاً لمشيئة الرب المعلنة في كلمته فلها كل الحق ألاّ تطيعه ولكنها بهذا تبقى ضمن إطار الخضوع للرجل الذي رسمه وحدده الرب الاٍله منذ البدء لأنه يجب أن يطاع الرب أكثر من الناس.
وفي 1 بطرس 3 : 1و2



. 2 ملاحظين سيرتكنّ الطاهرة بخوف. 1 كذلكنّ ايتها النساء كنّ خاضعات لرجالكنّ حتى وان كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة

يوضح الرسول أنه إن كانت المرأة مؤمنة والرجل غير مؤمن بعد، فخضوعها له سيقوده للإيمان بدون وعظ من المرأة ولكن مع هذا الخضوع يجب أن تلاحظ المرأة أن تكون سيرتها أمام زوجها وأمام المجتمع طاهرة ومقدسة حسب تعليم الكتاب.

ومن ثم ففي كنيسة كورنثوس فقط كانت هناك الكثيرات من اللواتي كن زانيات وأختبرن الولادة الثانية والتجديد بواسطة دم الرب يسوع المسيح، ولكن بعض من عاداتهن التي اعتدن عليها في حياتهن السابقة تبعتهن الى الكنيسة. من ضمن هذه العادات الفوضى في الكلام وعدم الإنصات لمن يتكلم ومقاطعته والإنشغال عنه باحاديث جانبية جهراً وهمساً. هذه العادات سببت داخل الكنيسة نوعاً من الضوضاء وعدم الاٍحترام وفقدان النظام في صفوف المؤمنين ولهذا يقول الرسول بولس فيما بعد في

1 كورنثوس 14 : 33 لأن الرب ليس إله تشويش بل إله سلام.
وفي 1 كورنثوس 14 : 40 وليكن كل شيء بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب

متكلماً بهذا عن النبوّات وعن التكلم بالألسنة لأن من النساء من تنبأن في الكنيسة على أيام بولس الرسول. فبينما كانت الواحدة منهن تتنبأ، كانت الأخرى تقاطعها وتتنبأ فوقها أو كانت الأخرى تتسائل بصوت عال عن معنى هذه النبوّة! هذا سبب ضوضاءً وفوضى وقلة إحترام في الكنيسة .

وأما من ناحية غطاء الرأس الذي يتكلم عنه الرسول بولس مرة واحدة فقط في كل رسائله (وهو المقطع الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس الذي يتكلم عن تغطية رأس المرأة) فهو يتكلم بشكل خاص ومحدود لكنيسة كورنثوس لأن النساء الزانيات (بائعات الهوى) في تلك الأيام وفي تلك المدينة كن يحلقن شعور رؤوسهن بالتمام كعلامة مميزة للعاهرات. ولكن الكثير منهن عرفن الرب كمخلص لحياتهن وانضممن الى الكنيسة ولكن وجودهن في الكنيسة للصلاة ورؤوسهن محلوقة يشكل خزياً أمام الرب وعدم إحترام. لهذا أمرهن الرسول بولس بوضع البرقع أو المنديل، لكي لا تكون شعورهن المحلوقة اعلاناً عن ماضيهن مما يسبب حرجاً لهن بعد قبولهن الرب .

ولا يجب علينا أن ننسى أن الرب يسوع المسيح عندما أخرج الأرواح السبعة من مريم المجدلية التي كانت قبلاً زانية لم يقل لها إذهبي وغطي رأسك بمنديل وتعالي إتبعيني، بل قال لها إذهبي ولا تخطئي فيما بعد، وذلك لأنها بالرغم من انها كانت زانية الا انها لم تكن محلوقة الرأس. وهكذا بعد خلاصها بالنعمة لم يكن هناك عائق شكلي أو مظهري يفرض عليها وضع المنديل.

ومن ثم أريد أن أذكر الكثيرين ممن يريدون فرض المنديل على النساء أو على البنات أنهم عندما يسيرون في الشارع أوفي المناطق العامة او عندما يصلون في قلوبهم، فالرب موجود هناك معهم وهذا يفرض على نسائهن أو بناتهن أن يلبسن المنديل في الشارع، وفي المواصلات العامة وفي السوق وعند المصايف.
فالرب موجود بحضرته الاٍلهية الرهيبة والعظيمة في كل مكان وزمان. علينا ان نتفادى الوقوع في قبضة التزمت والتطرف الديني.

لماذا لم يعطي الرسول بولس نفس الأمر لكنيسة أفسس ولكنيسة كولوسي ولكنيسة تسالونيكي؟ ولماذا لم يتكلم عنه بطرس في رسائله الثلاثة؟ وكذلك الرسول يوحنا في رسائله وفي رؤيا يوحنا لم يذكر أي شيء عن هذا الموضوع؟ كما أن الرب الاٍله لم يتكلم البتة عن هذا الأمر مع موسى عندما اعطاه الشريعة بتفاصيلها الدقيقة.

ولكن من جهة أخرى أريد أن اشدد أن المرأة يجب أن تكون محتشمة اللباس
كما يوصي الرسول بولس وكذلك بطرس وأن تبتعد عن مجاراة العالم في الموضة لأن الموضة في اللباس كل سنة بعد الأخرى تعرّي المرأة وتجردها من لباسها أكثر. للأسف الكثير من المؤمنات لا يزعجهن هذا الأمر بل يجارين الموضة بدون أدنى تأنيب من ضميرهن ومن ثم يذهبن إلى الكنيسة مغطيات الرؤوس! هل هذه هي مشيئة الرب لبناته المؤمنات؟ كلا.
كما أن الرب لا يريد من الرجال أن يفرضوا كل واحد على زوجته أن تغطي رأسها في الكنيسة ومن ثم يقف الرجل مكتوف اليدين أمام اللباس الغير المحتشم الذي قد تلبسه لأنه لا يريد المشاجرة معها في البيت.

وهنا قد يتسائل المرء: من هي المرأة التي تستطيع أن تكون ذات قيمة في المجتمع وفي الكنيسة وفي البيت؟

وجوابي الذي قد يبدو غريباً للبعض هو أنها المرأة التي لا تساير المجتمع (ولا حتى أصدق صديقاتها) في أغلاطهن وطريقة لباسهن ولا تسمح لزوجها بأن يسيطر عليها بشكل مغلوط وخاطئ، وتستطيع أن تثبت للجميع أنها مخيرة وليست مسيرة كالحيوانات ورغم ذلك هي تعرف كيف تتصرف بشكل يرضي الرب أولاً ومن ثم زوجها ثانياً.

مثل هذه المرأة يتكلم عنها سفر الأمثال الأصحاح 31 : 10 – 31.

10 امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ.
11 بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج الى غنيمة.
12 تصنع له خيرا لا شرا كل ايام حياتها.
13 تطلب صوفا وكتانا وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين.
14 هي كسفن التاجر.تجلب طعامها من بعيد.
15 وتقوم اذ الليل بعد وتعطي اكلا لاهل بيتها وفريضة لفتياتها.
16 تتأمل حقلا فتأخذه وبثمر يديها تغرس كرما.
17 تنطّق حقويها بالقوة وتشدد ذراعيها.
18 تشعر ان تجارتها جيدة.سراجها لا ينطفئ في الليل.
19 تمد يديها الى المغزل وتمسك كفّاها بالفلكة.
20 تبسط كفيها للفقير وتمد يديها الى المسكين.
21 لا تخشى على بيتها من الثلج لان كل اهل بيتها لابسون حللا.
22 تعمل لنفسها موشيات.لبسها بوص وارجوان.
23 زوجها معروف في الابواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الارض.
24 تصنع قمصانا وتبيعها وتعرض مناطق على الكنعاني.
25 العزّ والبهاء لباسها وتضحك على الزمن الآتي.
26 تفتح فمها بالحكمة وفي لسانها سنّة المعروف.
27 تراقب طرق اهل بيتها ولا تأكل خبز الكسل.
28 يقوم اولادها ويطوّبونها.زوجها ايضا فيمدحها.
29 بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا اما انت ففقت عليهنّ جميعا.
30 الحسن غش والجمال باطل.اما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح.
31 اعطوها من ثمر يديها ولتمدحها اعمالها في الابواب.

والحقيقة أن من يقرأ هذه الأعداد ويفهمها بروح الرب المحيي سوف يتأكد أن الرب يتكلم عن إمرأة تقف أمام الرب أولاً طاهرة في حياتها الشخصية الداخلية حيث لا يستطيع أحد أن يراها ولا حتى زوجها ومن ثم تقف أمام الناس بهذه الطهارة التي تعطيها قوة في شخصيتها مستمدة من ضميرها امام الرب، وإحترام رائع ونجاح في مختلف أعمالها كربة بيت، وزوجة، وام، او صاحبة عمل. وحكمتها في تصرفاتها وأقوالها وأعمالها معروفة وبسببها يصبح زوجها معروفاً بين حكماء المدينة، لأن العلاقات العائلية تدل على مدى إرتباط كل من الزوج والزوجة بالرب أولاً ومن ثم ببعضهما البعض ثانيا.
فقط المرأة المتقية للرب ستمدح بهذه الطريقة وستكون بهذه الصفات. أما المرأة التي تحاول تغطية رأسها أمام الناس ولكن لا تغطي قلبها أمام الرب فهذا لا ينفعها ولا ينفع كنيستها ومجتمعها بشيء سوى التشبث الظاهري بعادات وتقاليد من السيرة الباطلة التي أفتدانا منها الرب لكي نعيش بحرية إنجيل الرب يسوع بدون أن نصير الحرية فرصة للجسد.

هذا ما تعلمنا اياه كلمة الرب عن مكانة المرأة، وليكن الرب في كلمته صادقاً ً.

منقول


----------

